# U-BOAT FOUND



## fubar57 (Sep 19, 2017)

http://www.theprovince.com/very+uni...elgium+with+bodies+inside/14743808/story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Sep 19, 2017)

I wonder which one it is.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2017)

May their souls rest in peace.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2017)

hopefully a mystery solved.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2017)

That is amazing, but if they did not enter it how do they know the number of bodies still in it?


----------



## Marcel (Sep 20, 2017)

vikingBerserker said:


> That is amazing, but if they did not enter it how do they know the number of bodies still in it?


Probably lost in the translation, but because of the status of the ship they *expect* that the bodies are still in there. The hatches are still all closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2017)

RIP


----------



## mikewint (Sep 20, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/8jtV9p7gKBo_


----------

